# Sen. Arlen Specter: The Need to Roll Back Presidential Power



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sen. Arlen Specter: The Need to Roll Back Presidential Power *

_nybooks.com -_ In the 7½ years since September 11, the United States has witnessed one of the greatest expansions of executive authority in its history, at the expense of the constitutionally mandated separation of powers. It's time to roll back this power grab


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Where was this prick a few years ago during the Lewinski administration?


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

I lost count of the number of times this grandstanding fool says "I," in this article.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Isn't Specter the guy who wanted to make a huge deal out of the Patriot's "spygate scandal" when the country was involved in a major overseas conflict?

He's a fucking retard.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Given the circumstances of 9/11. I think it was needed. 

The rights of citizens going about their daily lives was unaffected for the most part unless they are associated with the terrorists. There is a reason why another 9/11 has not happened.

I hope another does not happen. I get a sick feeling in my stomach when I read about Obama and Friends slowly chipping away at the system Bush set-up, so far it was worked since 9/11 to prevent a major attack on CONUS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Where was this prick a few years ago during the Lewinski administration?


We all know where the prick was!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

This girly man has been a moonbat fuck up since the Warren Commission. He is so liberal he wears tie dye underwear.


----------

